# Letzte KW abfragen statt die letzten 7 Tage



## dirk_nagel (5. Juli 2010)

Hallo!

Ich würde gerne die Summe der Einträge in der letzten Kalenderwoche (KW) auslesen, habe es aber nur hinbekommen, mir die Einträge der letzten 7 Tage angeben zu lassen:

```
SELECT COUNT(*) as summe FROM tabelle  WHERE (datum >= DATE(NOW())- INTERVAL 7 DAY)
```
 Weiß da jemand Rat? Ich erfasse Datum und Timestamp... Herzlichen Dank vorab! Dirk


----------



## Yaslaw (6. Juli 2010)

MySQL?
Dort gibts die Funktion YEARWEEK(date,start) die du brauchen könntest.
In Anderen DBMS als MySQL kann es anders aussehen


```
SELECT COUNT(*) as summe 
FROM tabelle  
WHERE YEARWEEK(datum, 3) = YEARWEEK(NOW(), 3)
```

YEARWEEK() hat gegenüber der Funktion WEEK() den Vorteil, dass sie das Jahr und die Woche ausgibt.


----------



## dirk_nagel (6. Juli 2010)

Prima, vielen Dank, funktioniert!! Da ich die letzte Woche (die vorangegangene Woche) abfragen wollte, habe ich lediglich das = gegen < ersetzt


----------



## DenisCGN (10. Mai 2013)

Hallo Yaslaw,
gibt es das auch für den Monat?
YEARMONTH kann ich leider nicht finden :-(
Grüße,
Denis


----------

